# jacobsen snoburst



## daveinboston (Feb 3, 2011)

I have just dug an old Jacobsen Snoburst from a pile of junk in the garage at my apartment. I pulled the carb--it was completely gummed up. The diaphram looked OK, so I washed everything down with carb cleaner and reinstalled carb. Mixed up some oil/gas, pulled 10 or 12 times and it fired right up. Before I use it I wanted to change the oil but I don't see an oil plug. Where is it? Or is there one on this type of engine? I found a manual online but didn't see any thing there. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

If had to mix *both gas and oil* it sounds like a 2 cycle engine. 2 cycle engines don't have a crank case. i.e. No oil 

Got a link to the manual you are looking at?

BG


----------



## daveinboston (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. This is the first 2 cycle engine I've encountered so I was unsure about the crankcase. I think with a bit of tinkering with the carb it'll be a nice little machine. I couldn't find the original link to the manual, but I did find this page dedicated to the Jacobsen Snowburst with a pdf manual: Jacobsen Sno-Burst


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yep, you got a two cycle, so no oil other than in the gas.

Just a suggestion from me, don't mix a big batch of gas and oil at one time.
I mix mine only 1 quart at a time, when needed. Most engines are small and do not use much fuel.

BG


----------



## daveinboston (Feb 3, 2011)

Just an update. The Snoburst works fine. The more snow the better it seems to run. This morning we have 3+ inches of wet snow. Ran through it with no problem.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Good to hear.

BG


----------



## austindad (May 10, 2011)

daveinboston said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. This is the first 2 cycle engine I've encountered so I was unsure about the crankcase. I think with a bit of tinkering with the carb it'll be a nice little machine. I couldn't find the original link to the manual, but I did find this page dedicated to the Jacobsen Snowburst with a pdf manual: Jacobsen Sno-Burst


the link to the manual appears to be be dead - are there any other options to get the manual you reference in the response - My son just inherited a Jacobsen and I want to help him get it going


----------



## daveinboston (Feb 3, 2011)

I found this link:
Jacobsen Snowblower Owner Manual

Google will be very helpful. There are quite a few out there!
Have fun with it!


----------



## Bryan in PGH (Sep 17, 2011)

*jacobsen snoburst BLADES*

Where can I find Blades for my Snoburst looked online and noone could help any Ideas thanks


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Not familiar with that one but it appears to have rubber paddles.

Jacobsen Snowblower Parts & Snow Thrower Parts

K & T Parts House - 41-01 Snow Blower Accessories,Parts,Tire Chains,Paddles,Belts,Shear Pins,Scraper Bars for Jacobsen


----------

